# Weak pasterns?



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Are these considered weak pasterns or are they possibly fine for a packer? I know I need to do some hoof trimming.


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

Well I'm not the most knowledgeable, but they don't look weak to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The one looks weak, but the other looks OK.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

They don't look too bad. They could be stronger, but they aren't terribly weak either.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think they look great.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I've seen goats a lot weaker than that packing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think the look fine too. With the feet needing to be trimmed I bet that's why thy look a little weak. Pam is right the one does look a little weaker but I bet it's the way he/she is standing


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

